# Dark blister on edge of inner ear???



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I was going to say it's probably just a cyst until I saw the picture.  I've never seen anything like that. Please keep us updated re/what your vet says.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

bumping up


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo had something that looked like that on his leg that ended up being a leach. I would think that if it was a leach, you'd know by now, though.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Maybe histiocytoma? Which would be no big deal, but maybe not so I'd say vet visit.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My vet is such a sweetheart. She emailed me and said just run him by and she will take a peek at it. She wasn't sure what it was because I had already pulled the initial part of it apart. She said it could have been mulitple of things. So, as long as it doesn't get red around it or swell up she wants me to continue with the tritop medication. Hopefully it will just scab up and fall off.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh, poor Gunner! I hope it turns out to be nothing!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Update*

This black thing on Gunner's ear didn't go away. It's been there for over two weeks. We went to the vet this afternoon and she gave him a local and scraped it off his ear. She still isn't sure what it could be. If it grows back she will have to do surgery and cut it out and send it for a biopsy. I pray that it will heal up now and go away. I have some form of powder with an antibiotic in it to apply a few times a day.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Gunner is very sweet. I hope it is some minor thing to deal with. Give Gunner a hug.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Hope it goes away soon.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I missed this the first time around. I hope the spot heals and is no longer an issue. Does the Vet think it's assosciated with swimming or just a coincidence?
Could it have been a spider bite that killed the skin and formed that scab looking dead area of skin?


----------

